# Door Mirror Protectors for New Shape Cabs



## Kartracer2003

I went to chepstow motorhome show at the weekend and came across a stand selling door mirror protection covers for the new fiat/peugeot cabs.

I have been unfortunate and broken 2 mirrors in 6 months costing me a small fortune to replace them.

These covers completly cover the whole of the mirror head so could be used to repair damaged mirrors.

What a brilliant idea, i think there on a winner there.

I purchased a pair of these took me 5 minutes to fit, there also done in white to match the cab paintwork which makes them stand out to oncoming traffic.

Just thought i would post this on here as ive not heard of these before and there might be someone else in the same boat.

I have there number if anyone wants it.

Cheers


----------



## Grizzly

Hi- and welcome to MHF. This sounds interesting as we have a door mirror currently held together by gaffer tape.

When you say " new" Fiat/Peugeot cabs do you mean the X250 models ? I've not kept up with shapes since ours of 2007.

G


----------



## Kartracer2003

Grizzly said:


> Hi- and welcome to MHF. This sounds interesting as we have a door mirror currently held together by gaffer tape.
> 
> When you say " new" Fiat/Peugeot cabs do you mean the X250 models ? I've not kept up with shapes since ours of 2007.
> 
> G


Yes thats the latest shape cab. sounds like you aslo need a set of these lol.
cheers


----------



## grandadbaza

Kartracer2003 said:


> I went to chepstow motorhome show at the weekend and came across a stand selling door mirror protection covers for the new fiat/peugeot cabs.
> 
> I have been unfortunate and broken 2 mirrors in 6 months costing me a small fortune to replace them.
> 
> These covers completly cover the whole of the mirror head so could be used to repair damaged mirrors.
> 
> What a brilliant idea, i think there on a winner there.
> 
> I purchased a pair of these took me 5 minutes to fit, there also done in white to match the cab paintwork which makes them stand out to oncoming traffic.
> 
> Just thought i would post this on here as ive not heard of these before and there might be someone else in the same boat.
> 
> I have there number if anyone wants it.
> 
> Cheers


Hi could you post the details and contact number or website please


----------



## Kartracer2003

grandadbaza said:


> Kartracer2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to chepstow motorhome show at the weekend and came across a stand selling door mirror protection covers for the new fiat/peugeot cabs.
> 
> I have been unfortunate and broken 2 mirrors in 6 months costing me a small fortune to replace them.
> 
> These covers completly cover the whole of the mirror head so could be used to repair damaged mirrors.
> 
> What a brilliant idea, i think there on a winner there.
> 
> I purchased a pair of these took me 5 minutes to fit, there also done in white to match the cab paintwork which makes them stand out to oncoming traffic.
> 
> Just thought i would post this on here as ive not heard of these before and there might be someone else in the same boat.
> 
> I have there number if anyone wants it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi could you post the details and contact number or website please
> 
> ive sent you there number.
> cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Kartracer

Assuming you are not connected with the company and therefore have no commercial interest, please feel free to post the details.

That's not advertising - it's recommending to fellow members, which is perfectly OK.

I'm sure quite few will be interested, as they are very vulnerable. (_The mirrors - not the members!_ :lol: )

Dave


----------



## Kartracer2003

grandadbaza said:


> Kartracer2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to chepstow motorhome show at the weekend and came across a stand selling door mirror protection covers for the new fiat/peugeot cabs.
> 
> I have been unfortunate and broken 2 mirrors in 6 months costing me a small fortune to replace them.
> 
> These covers completly cover the whole of the mirror head so could be used to repair damaged mirrors.
> 
> What a brilliant idea, i think there on a winner there.
> 
> I purchased a pair of these took me 5 minutes to fit, there also done in white to match the cab paintwork which makes them stand out to oncoming traffic.
> 
> Just thought i would post this on here as ive not heard of these before and there might be someone else in the same boat.
> 
> I have there number if anyone wants it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi could you post the details and contact number or website please
> 
> Hi Didnt want to post it untill i had there permission,
> 
> They are could Mirror Guard and the number is 07971 654936
> cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Kartracer2003

Zebedee said:


> Hi Kartracer
> 
> Assuming you are not connected with the company and therefore have no commercial interest, please feel free to post the details.
> 
> That's not advertising - it's recommending to fellow members, which is perfectly OK.
> 
> I'm sure quite few will be interested, as they are very vulnerable. (_The mirrors - not the members!_ :lol: )
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

You dont have to tell me how vulnerable these mirrors are lol.
im 2 down already though some kind white van man hiting them.

I didnt want to advertise there number here without there permision but its ok i have it now.

There name is mirrorguard

cheers


----------



## clodhopper2006

Great info and welcome to the forum


----------



## StewartJ

Sounds like a great idea to me, have they a website and if so can someone post it? (I'm out at sea at present and would prefer to browse than phone)

Stewart


----------



## Kartracer2003

StewartJ said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me, have they a website and if so can someone post it? (I'm out at sea at present and would prefer to browse than phone)
> 
> Stewart


Hi stewart
I believe these are so new that the company has only just got the patent pending sorted.
I think they are going to get a website sorted shortly.
cheers


----------



## Kartracer2003

*Hi Stewart.*

I didnt want to post there details here without permission,
I have it now so here goes,
They havnt a website yet as it is very new but they are called mirrorguard
cheers


----------



## Sgt411

Any idea of the price?


----------



## cairnnut

sounds like a good idea , have you a picture of one please
john


----------



## GeoffCrowther

I'd love to see a photo of these, and have an idea of price please.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Kartracer2003

They where 125.00 for the pair, very good value i thought as they are very well made and strong.
cheers


----------



## Kartracer2003

Hi John

Blimey i think ive started something here :roll: 
Im going to have to ask them for commission :lol: 
I will go and take some pics of my van latter and post them on here.

Cheers


----------



## Kartracer2003

*ADDED PICTURES*

Added pictures to post.

cheers


----------



## carol

Kartracer do you know where they are based? They do look good and we have had a problem with ours and like someone else we are done up with gaffer tape and yellow stripes.... Mind you the yellow stripes didn't stop white van man near Beer from hitting us - 2 weeks after we repaired it from the first hit....

Cheers

Carol


----------



## tattytony

Carol they are based here in Taunton


----------



## Kartracer2003

carol said:


> Kartracer do you know where they are based? They do look good and we have had a problem with ours and like someone else we are done up with gaffer tape and yellow stripes.... Mind you the yellow stripes didn't stop white van man near Beer from hitting us - 2 weeks after we repaired it from the first hit....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hi Carol
> Tony is right they are based near taunton somewhere.
> They do them in different colours aswell.
> They had some nice flourcent yellow ones that really stand out
> Give them a call im sure they can help.
> 
> cheers


----------



## Zebedee

Kartracer

You have a PM.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

Just got back from a weekend away, If this guy is for real I'll eat my hat.

tony 8)


----------



## Rosbotham

I like the look of them. Only thing is, the one time I've smashed mine my local body shop managed to reconstruct in fibreglass/respray for £120. So £125 to protect them doesn't add up for me. Maybe if I'd totally destroyed it I'd think differently.


----------



## tattytony

GEMMY said:


> Just got back from a weekend away, If this guy is for real I'll eat my hat.
> 
> tony 8)


If who's for real?

How long to eat your hat and will you take a video of it please :lol:


----------



## tattytony

Rosbotham said:


> I like the look of them. Only thing is, the one time I've smashed mine my local body shop managed to reconstruct in fibreglass/respray for £120. So £125 to protect them doesn't add up for me. Maybe if I'd totally destroyed it I'd think differently.


It was £125 for a pair of covers :wink:


----------



## GEMMY

Pleased to :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## Kartracer2003

Do i know you tony 
:lol:


----------



## carol

Thanks Tony did I miss it somewhere? Not to worry, does anyone have an actual address for them please? It isn't too far from me and I expect postage would be costly and apart from that I would prefer to see them, they may be cheaper than a new mirror, but that are still very expensive to me..... 

Carol


----------



## GEMMY

You'll find me filed under 's' for sceptical, anyway all publicity is good publicity. 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## Kartracer2003

GEMMY said:


> You'll find me filed under 's' for sceptical, anyway all publicity is good publicity. 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tony


Hi Gemmy 
nothing wrong with being sceptical, But i can assure you im real 

Im a tad sceptical about your age though :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Mod Note for information.

This thread was closed for discussion by the Admin Team.

Please see this post for updated information.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1026017.html#1026017

Zeb


----------

